# Spotted this at WotC's boards.



## Morrus (Jan 17, 2002)

Archetypical Messageboard Personalities: http://boards.wizards.com/rpg/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic&f=139&t=000714

The guy's pretty spot on.


----------



## Coik (Jan 17, 2002)

Bah.  Mine are much better.

http://www.geocities.com/coik/tocp.html

A little out of date, but much better.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 18, 2002)

The list of the flame warriors also comes to mind here. 
(BTW, I believe it was you, Morrus, who pointed out this site months ago in Nutkinland?)


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 18, 2002)

I very honestly don't see myself on that first list.  Where is "slutty cheerleader"??


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 18, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *The list of the flame warriors also comes to mind here.
> (BTW, I believe it was you, Morrus, who pointed out this site months ago in Nutkinland?) *




Ooh, good one, Darkness formerly known as the Shadow of My Former Self.  I saw TWO that might apply!


----------



## Horacio (Jan 18, 2002)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *I very honestly don't see myself on that first list.  Where is "slutty cheerleader"?? *




Eric, I would place you at the _Founder, high priest and spiritual beacon_ category... or maybe at the _grandson of the virtuous grandmmother_ one.


----------



## Ashtal (Jan 18, 2002)

I think I'm a combo of the Bliss Ninny and the Netiquette Nazi. 

I actually do have a cat on my lap, right this minute.


----------



## WSmith (Jan 18, 2002)

Now this is me, (or at least it was me before the switch. I am a newbie again with 4-5 posts.  ) Of course I don't think anyone had a post count over 5000 in EN World. )  



> The Old Soldier: This veteran has a member number below 500 and a post count above 5000. He spends most of his time discussing the "good ole days" and analyzing the trends and patterns of the boards. No matter how good your post is, he will ignore it in favor of reminiscing about the "Golden Age" of the boards.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 18, 2002)

And which flame warriors apply to you, Eric? 



			
				WSmith said:
			
		

> *Now this is me, (or at least it was me before the switch. I am a newbie again with 4-5 posts.  ) Of course I don't think anyone had a post count over 5000 in EN World. )
> 
> *



Though Piratecat and Caliban certainly  came close to 5,000.


----------

